# Pandora Car Alarms section



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Hi guys

I cant seem to access any of the threads in the Pandora section.

Anyone able to get in? Just says I don't have permission

Considering one of these or Autowatch so wanted to see if there are any deals


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello there,

Are you referring to Pandora Car Alarms?
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewforum.php?f=347

Ed


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

TTFAdmin said:


> Hello there,
> 
> Are you referring to Pandora Car Alarms?
> https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewforum.php?f=347
> ...


Hi Ed

Yes, get the message below

You do not have the required permissions to read topics within this forum.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Any update ?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

DPG said:


> Any update ?


Hi, I have asked John-H to have a look for you. Website admin don't appear to understand the question :roll: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

DPG said:


> Any update ?


Hi, John-H is aware but it will be a time-consuming fix.
Hoggy.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Cheers Hoggy


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

We'll touch base and see if we can resolve it with John as well. 
_ JB


----------

